# Yellow Rose of Texas



## Toni (Apr 4, 2012)

This pen and all the pens to come will be very special to me.  I am no longer the owner of a lathe and can no longer finish them.  A few days ago there was a post about "mentors" I didnt post in it as there are too many people on here that I am greatfull for having in my life.  The first would be Capt G, Gary, who finished this beautiful pen and OKLAHOMA, Roy or Batman (as I refer to him) for spending an hour on the phone with me explaining Bock nibs

Hope you like it as much as I do, I am so happy!! Hugs Gary and Roy!!


----------



## PedroDelgado (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow Toni!!! This is REALLY pretty. You have no competition out there.
All the best to you.
Pedro


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 4, 2012)

The yellow rose of Texas...the only "pen" for me. Love your roses...the red ones and black ones also! Butterflies amaze me as do the hummingbirds and doves. Still looking for the caterpillar. Love your work.
Do a good turn daily!
don


----------



## tim self (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW  That's one beautiful pen.  Amazing work.  I'd love to have one of those blanks.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 4, 2012)

Another beauty Toni.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 4, 2012)

Love it Toni!!  Art at its finest.


----------



## eupher58 (Apr 4, 2012)

That is sharp!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 4, 2012)

Toni
Stunning blank, looks awesome on the Emperor! :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Apr 4, 2012)

That is a real beauty! LOVE the butterflies!!


----------



## boxerman (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow Awesome Pen.:wink:


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 4, 2012)

Great looking pen.


----------



## Toni (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you Everyone for the complements!!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Beautiful Toni!


----------



## MarkD (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, that pen sure does POP! Beautiful colors and amazing detail!
Outstanding work by all!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just down right beautiful! I always love your work Toni


----------



## renowb (Apr 4, 2012)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## leehljp (Apr 4, 2012)

ALL of yours are WINNERS! This one is exceptionally beautiful and colorful! The Depth on the flowers is amazing! Do you know (of course you do) that you could charge a very good fee to people just to let them watch you make one of these! WOW!


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful Toni!!!!

:star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## InvisibleMan (Apr 5, 2012)

I've always admired these blanks.  this is the best....so far.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that right there is a 3 month FRONT PAGER in my book. One of the most beautiful pens I have seen on here.
REMARKABLE AND GORGEOUS AND YOU JUST CAN'T TAKE YOUR EYES OFF OF IT!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful work, as usual, Toni.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 5, 2012)

Toni, that is a stunner! Should have known Capt. G was involved.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 5, 2012)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!


----------



## JayLo (Apr 5, 2012)

AWESOME! As a newcomer this is very motivating.


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 5, 2012)

amazing as usual...


----------



## penhead (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow Toni, what a great talent you have...the blank/pen is just simply beautiful..!


----------



## Toni (Apr 5, 2012)

leehljp said:


> ALL of yours are WINNERS! This one is exceptionally beautiful and colorful! The Depth on the flowers is amazing! Do you know (of course you do) that you could charge a very good fee to people just to let them watch you make one of these! WOW!



Thank you so much, but I think people would be very bored watching the tedious work I do.



InvisibleMan said:


> I've always admired these blanks.  this is the best....so far.



Thank you!!



Rounder said:


> Now that right there is a 3 month FRONT PAGER in my book. One of the most beautiful pens I have seen on here.
> REMARKABLE AND GORGEOUS AND YOU JUST CAN'T TAKE YOUR EYES OFF OF IT!!!



I would love to be on the front page....hint hint hint


----------



## CaptG (Apr 5, 2012)

That is a great looking pen Toni, and I know because I got to hold it in my hands.  Your work amazes me.  Now I am going to let the cat out of the bag....If you guys and gals want to see a really spectacular pen, get Toni to show the sterling silver Sedona with black roses.  Hint hint...


----------



## tim self (Apr 5, 2012)

CaptG said:


> That is a great looking pen Toni, and I know because I got to hold it in my hands.  Your work amazes me.  Now I am going to let the cat out of the bag....If you guys and gals want to see a really spectacular pen, get Toni to show the sterling silver Sedona with black roses.  Hint hint...



OH YEAH!!!  That's gotta be a stunner.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 5, 2012)

I wanna see it, ....Toni....give it up!!!!



CaptG said:


> That is a great looking pen Toni, and I know because I got to hold it in my hands.  Your work amazes me.  Now I am going to let the cat out of the bag....If you guys and gals want to see a really spectacular pen, get Toni to show the sterling silver Sedona with black roses.  Hint hint...


----------



## wizard (Apr 7, 2012)

*Beautiful!!!!*

WOW..don't know how I missed this one!! Its BEAUTIFUL Toni !!! I love your Yellow Roses. I have my collection of three of them !!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Okay...Where did you stash the Sedona with Black Roses...I wanna see..please...pretty please...Doc


----------



## btboone (Apr 7, 2012)

Dang!  That's really cool stuff.  It's so great that you are totally owning that niche!


----------



## gbpens (Apr 7, 2012)

The pen is as beautiful as the song. The kit is also an excellent compliment to your art.


----------



## PedroDelgado (Apr 7, 2012)

I feel the need to post again. What does it take to make the "Featured Photo"? 

This pen truly is beautiful and I think it should be featured.
 
What do you think?


----------



## Toni (Apr 7, 2012)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I wanna see it, ....Toni....give it up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will show it once I get it off the camera.



btboone said:


> Dang!  That's really cool stuff.  It's so great that you are totally owning that niche!



Coming from you that is one heck of a complement, your rings are truly amazing!!



PedroDelgado said:


> I feel the need to post again. What does it take to make the "Featured Photo"?
> 
> This pen truly is beautiful and I think it should be featured.
> 
> What do you think?



I do believe you would need to get in touch with our leader, Jeff Brown in regards to being on the front page.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2012)

Toni, this pen is great. I'll have to go back and, learn more about your lathe deal. But, I had to post this first.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 7, 2012)

Hell batgirl, if an hour on the phone with you produces something that gorgeous we need to talk more often..


----------



## leehljp (Apr 7, 2012)

> _I feel the need to post again. What does it take to make the "Featured Photo"?_ PedroDelgado



Front Page - if you look at a list of front page photos, you may be able to detect a pattern of sorts in the posts. Yes, each are different, but they all have a close pattern in the way that they are laid out. Sometimes they are different. Yet there is a general layout that seems to be preferred.

Right Timing of post. If a fine pen is posted within a day or two of a new Front page, it may be passed over for one that is more recent when it is time for the next.

A good Photograph is a requirement. It Must look good! Not photoshopped too much.

A Great Pen - needless to say.

Unique pens or pens that break new ground and meet the other criteria mentioned.

Creator not having been on front page before. There may have been one or two over the years to be "repeats," but from my observations, not usually.

These are purely my "observations" over the years.


----------



## RMayoIII (Apr 8, 2012)

That is incredible. Absolutely LOVE the detail!


----------



## Toni (Apr 8, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Hell batgirl, if an hour on the phone with you produces something that gorgeous we need to talk more often..




YES we should talk a lot more often!!!!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful as usual.  How come no lathe?


----------



## toyotaman (Apr 8, 2012)

Toni, all I can say is every piece I've seen yet is truly a work of art. How much time would you say you have in the yellow rose blank? It is just stunning to look at. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## Sawdust46 (Apr 9, 2012)

I haen't seen any of your pens that were fantastic.  They seem to get better and better.  GREAT pen!


----------



## sumterdad (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks awsome


----------



## Flanole (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful pen.  We need a petition to have it on the front page.


----------



## Toni (Apr 10, 2012)

nava1uni said:


> Beautiful as usual.  How come no lathe?



I dont have a lathe anymore because when I left New Zealand to move to New Jersey I left it behind as it was on a different voltage.  Right now I have no room for one or the funds.



toyotaman said:


> Toni, all I can say is every piece I've seen yet is truly a work of art. How much time would you say you have in the yellow rose blank? It is just stunning to look at. Thank you very much for sharing.



I would have to say a few hours were involved in the making of this pen. 

 Thank you so much for the wonderful feedback Everyone!!!


----------

